# CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?



## Abzug86 (25. Juli 2009)

*CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute folgendes Video entdeckt:

YouTube - #1080 - Corsair H50 CPU Cooler Video Review

Eine quasi-Komplettsystem-Wasserkühlung von Corsair für eine CPU. Alle Komponenten (Pumpe, Kühler, Reservoir, Radiator, Schläuche, Lüfter) sind enthalten bzw. in einem Stück fest miteinander verbunden (außer der Lüfter). 

Am Ende des Videos sieht man, dass das System einen i7 mit 1,3V und 4,0GHz auf 59°C (Max. Load) kühlt, was meiner Meinung nach ein Wert ist, den ein Lüfterkühler niemals erreichen kann. Zudem kostet das System unter 70 EUR (siehe Geizhals), was ihn auf etwa das Preisniveau eines Prolimatech Megahalems stellt, bei jedoch erheblich besserer Performance.

Nun bin ich aber kein Experte was Wasserkühlungen angeht. Obwohl das System vom Autor (der meiner Meinung nach eine große Fachkompetenz hat) empfohlen wird, wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören: Gibt es irgendwelche Gründe, die gegen dieses System sprechen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

angeblich, bei einem 120er Radi ist die Temp unmöglich!

Schreiben können die viel, aber der Beweis bleibt aus.

Ich würde davon ganz klar Abstand nehmen!


----------



## Abzug86 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Vielleicht sollte beachtet werden, dass es sich hierbei um keinen 08/15-malnebenbei-Tester handelt, sondern um einen Profi, der das schon sehr lange und sehr erfolgreich professionell macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Also ich hab mir jetzt das ganze Video angetan - aber abgesehen von dem Vergleich mit dem Boxed-Kühler (halbiertes deltaT ist nicht schlecht, aber ohne Angaben zu Lautstärke und Test-Setup bin ich erstmal nicht geschockt), seh ich da keine Spur von Test - der Rest ist Werbung/Produktbeschreibung.
(und dafür brauch ich kein Video, dafür haben wir Kompetenz im Forum  )


----------



## p00nage (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

also da des video ist mehr wie ne werbesendung als nen test ... ich hör nie das er iwas zu bemängeln hat ... halt so wie nen verkäufer


----------



## Udel0272 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

ist das nicht das selbe teil womit das auch ne ATI graka giebt?? (hersteller entfallen)  ich würd auch davon abraten aber kannst ja mal ausprobieren und uns erzählen wie das teil läuft!!!!!


----------



## heizungsrohr (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich kanns dir auch jetzt schon erzählen (nicht aus Erfahrung )


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> ist das nicht das selbe teil womit das auch ne ATI graka giebt?? (hersteller entfallen)  ich würd auch davon abraten aber kannst ja mal ausprobieren und uns erzählen wie das teil läuft!!!!!



das was du meinst, sollte die sapphire HD4070x2 atomic sein. gabs zuletzt bei den verkäufen.
aber mit einem single slim radi einen i7 überhaupt unter kontrolle zu bekommen bezweifle ich.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

ihr seit alle so negativ ausprobieren und gugen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



ole88 schrieb:


> ihr seit alle so negativ ausprobieren und gugen.



Na dann mal ran.


----------



## MetallSimon (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

also mit dem radi haste genau die gleiche oberfläche wie mit nem einigermaßen guten luftkühler und das bringt dann nicht wirklich viel(außer das du vielleicht die luft von woanders nehmen kannst und nicht direkt im gehäuse vorm cpu)


----------



## Nucleus (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Wenn ich bedenke, dass diese ultimative Lösung so viel kostet wie alleine meine Pumpe muss ich ehrlich lachen


----------



## Abzug86 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich weiß nochmal darauf hin (hoffentlich kapierts jetzt auch der letzte Vollidiot - sorry, anders kann mans nicht mehr nennen):

i7-920 @ 4,0GHz @ 1,3V ----- 59°C Load

Also was sollen solche Aussagen wie "glaub nicht dass der nen i7 unter Kontrolle hat? Bin ich hier in der 1. Klasse, wo der Großteil noch nicht richtig lesen kann?? Und nochmal: Der "Autor" des Videos macht die Geschichte mit den Reviews schon sehr lange und sehr erfolgreich + unabhängig, er hat KEINEN Grund sich irgendwelche Werte auszudenken um für irgendwen oder irgendwas hier Werbung zu machen.

Die Ignoranz in diesem Forum ist wirklich "High-End"....

Trotzdem bedanke ich mich bei jedem, der versucht hat sich produktiv an einer Antwort zu beteiligen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Äh - bezüglich "unabhängig": Du hast schon noch den Abspann gesehen, oder?
Er ist definitiv nicht unabhängig (was aber nicht heißen muss, dass er auch nicht voreingenommen ist - wobei das Video definitiv nichts mit einer "Kritik" zu tun hat)


----------



## ole88 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Na dann mal ran.




wenn ich endlich mal meine wakü hinbekommen hab


----------



## Abzug86 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - bezüglich "unabhängig": Du hast schon noch den Abspann gesehen, oder?



Ja, wie schon bei allen seinen anderen Videos. Was ist denn im Abspann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

"provided by: www.corsair.com"


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Diese Temps sind bei 22° Raumtemperatur und unter Volllast des Lüfters entstanden. Wenn du dir das antun willst dann mach es und unterlasse die Beschimpfungen!!!  Statt dem Lüfter kannst du dir auch nen Scythe mit 3000U/min draufschnallen, dann haste du noch bessere Temps.


----------



## Abzug86 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "provided by: www.corsair.com"



Ähm: Du bist nicht allzusehr bewandert, was Hardware-Reviews angeht, oder?

Was denkst du denn, wo ein Tester seine Testobjekte herbekommt? Vom Sperrmüll? Oder dachtest du, er kauft diese selbst?  Ein (bekannter) Tester bekommt seine Objekte direkt vom Hersteller, da dieser natürlich selbst ein Interesse daran hat, seine Produkte UNABHÄNGIG testen zu lassen (sofern er Vertrauen in seine eigenen Produkte hat). "provide" bedeutet nicht andere als "bereitgestellt", dementsprechend sollte deine "Aussage" widerlegt sein.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Diese Temps sind bei 22° Raumtemperatur und unter Volllast des Lüfters entstanden.



Und?



> [FONT=verdana,geneva]Very noteworthy is the fan, even at 80% RPM it is really silent. So you just might want to consider forcing it at 80% all the time. It will have a positive effect on overall cooling.[/FONT]


Ich hoffe du kannst englisch, falls nicht übersetzte ich es dir kurzum:
"Der Lüfter ist sogar bei 80% Leistung wirklich leise."

Thread kann geschlossen werden. Hier kommen eh nur absolut unqualifizierte Antworten.


----------



## N1lle (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Ich hoffe du kannst englisch, falls nicht übersetzte ich es dir kurzum:
> "Der Lüfter ist sogar bei 80% Leistung wirklich leise."
> ...




En Lüfter der bei 80% leise ist, ja wenn man taub ist. Oder wenns so ist was gibts als nächstes, Eis das in der Sonne nicht schmilzt???

Mal ehrlich evtl ginge es wennde den Radi ersetzt aber mit dem nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Ähm: Du bist nicht allzusehr bewandert, was Hardware-Reviews angeht, oder?
> 
> Was denkst du denn, wo ein Tester seine Testobjekte herbekommt? Vom Sperrmüll? Oder dachtest du, er kauft diese selbst?  Ein (bekannter) Tester bekommt seine Objekte direkt vom Hersteller, da dieser natürlich selbst ein Interesse daran hat, seine Produkte UNABHÄNGIG testen zu lassen (sofern er Vertrauen in seine eigenen Produkte hat). "provide" bedeutet nicht andere als "bereitgestellt", dementsprechend sollte deine "Aussage" widerlegt sein.



Das diverse Leute im Web testen, was immer ihnen n Hersteller überlässt, ist mir sehr wohl bekannt. Das sie dabei in seltenen Fällen neutral und kritisch sind, auch. "unabhängig" ist ein Tester, der darauf angewiesen ist, dass ihm die Testobjekte geschenkt werden, auf alle Fälle nicht. Bestenfalls ist er objektiv.

Und wenn das Ergebniss zu 95% mit den Werbetexten des Herstellers identisch ist, kommen mir große Zweifel, ob sich dieses "provided" wirklich nur auf die Hardware bezieht und nicht auf das ganze Video. (es steht ausdrücklich nicht "hardware provided" da...)


----------



## Aequitas (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Egal wass in dem Video behauptet wird, ich glaub nicht dass mit einem Singelradiator überhaupt solche niedrigen Temperaturen erreicht werden können.
Ich selber verwende einen evo1080 und Heatkiller Lc aber schom im Idle sind meine Temperaturen höher.
Wenn du aber meinst hier gegen alle stänkern zu müssen dann kauf das Ding halt. Und dass der Lüfter bei 80% wirklich leise ist glaub ich auch nicht, selbst die NB Blacksilent sind bei der der Drehzahl unüberhörbar. 

Naja wer nicht hören will kauft zweimal.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nochmal darauf hin (hoffentlich kapierts jetzt auch der letzte Vollidiot - sorry, anders kann mans nicht mehr nennen):
> 
> i7-920 @ 4,0GHz @ 1,3V ----- 59°C Load
> 
> ...




Das hat nix mit Ignoranz zu tun. Zufällig hab ich einen Wassergeküllten i7, der zum benchen auch mal über 4GHz läuft, aber selbst mit standart und *4x120mm* bekomme ich solche temps nicht hin 


Du wolltest eine Einschätzung?
Meine ist, das ist absoluter Müll und unmöglich!


Aber wenn du dein Geld raus werfen willst, bitte, aber dann frag nicht hier im Forum nach, wenn du eh schon voreingenommen bist!


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Was willst du den mit sowas? da kannst du vieleicht ein Phenom2  auf 1,0GHz kühlen aber ein richtiges System, glaube ich nicht und die angeben dins doch ehr im Ruhe zustand gemacht und mit delta angegeben. Was ist eigentlich mit Wasser nach füllen? WLP war schon drauf das heist nichts mit, selber kaufen wenn man noch mal Hand an legen muß/will. Sowas kähme mir nicht rein.


----------



## derLordselbst (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Warum fragt der Threadhersteller hier überhaupt?

Er zeigt uns ein dämliches Werbevideo ohne nachvollziehbare Angaben und Screenshots und schimpft herum, wenn die Antworten nicht in sein Konzept passen. 

1. Das Video ist in keinster Weise glaubwürdig:
 Es in einem Ton gehalten ist, für den sich selbst ein Verkäufer schämen würde. Obwohl der Sprecher sich selbst gerne zeigt, sieht man nicht einmal die Wasserkühlung in Betrieb. Man hört nicht das Brüllen des Lüfters, man sieht nicht die Screens mit den Temperaturen. 
Welcher glaubwürdige Tester beschränkt sich auf ein Produktvideo zur Darstellung? Wo ist der Blick in den Innenaufbau am Ende des Tests? Stattdessen sehe ich nur jungfräuliche Wärmeleitpaste und viele Schrauben, die nach einem Schraubendreher schreien.

2. Die Physik ist gegen ihn: Wie soll eine Billig-Kombination aus Pumpe, dünnen Schläuchen und 120mm Radiator Lüftkühlungen schlagen, die deutlich mehr Kühlfläche aufweisen? Geschweige denn vernünftige Wasserkühlungen.

3. Warum antworte ich auf diesen Beitrag? Ignoranter Thread-Ersteller (will der hier was verkaufen??) und schon genug sinnvolle Antworten. Eigentlich sollte man dazu schweigen. Manchmal schreibe ich einfach zu gerne.^^


EDIT: Hier ist ein glaubwürdigeres Review. Idle Temps von 41°C und Load-Temps (unübertaktet!) von 61°C. Das ist besser, als ich erwartet hätte. Natürlich ist der erste Review trotzdem Murks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5yE7xE41C8&NR=1


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

@derLordselbst
Danke für den Link, das Video sieht schon wesentlich interessanter aus, bin aber trotzdem skeptisch bei dem Teil, obwohl es für mich praktisch wäre.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Thread kann geschlossen werden. Hier kommen eh nur absolut unqualifizierte Antworten.



Wer hier sich unqualifiziert aufführt brauch ich nicht sagen, wir wissen es alle.

Und 50% Delta zum Boxed Kühler schaft der Thermalright IFX 14 oder Prolimatech Megahalems auch(DAS SIND BEIDES LUFTKÜHLER).

Ach und er Sagt auch im Video, was von dir gepostet wurde.(bei 3:50) " It will never match the performance of a custom watercooling kit."

So kannst dir ja vorstellen das wir hier im Forum sind,in dem fast jeder der hier mit Wasser kühlt hat eine selbst zusammengestellte Wakü ab 150€ 
aufwärts.

 Diese Sets sind nicht günstig, sondern Billig von der Qualität her und vom Preis.


----------



## Parnshion (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Denke hier kann geschlossen werden. Was zum Teufel wird hier eigentlich diskutiert? Es bringt und führt zu NÜX  Sturheit gegen der Rest..............ewige unnötige Diskussion. 
Mein Gott, allein der Gedanke daran dass ein 120er Radi mit eine durchschnittliche Lüfter einen Core i7 kühlen sollt und kann, ist schon absurd. Neutral und logisch betrachtet......unmöglich, und das Ganze auch noch für 70 €   
AC, AT und alle anderen Waküshops können demnächst schliessen, weil wir uns alle so 3 Teile kaufen und damit unser PC kühlen, samt cpu, gpu und am besten auch noch das Gehäuse. 

PS: Bundy sollt sich mal die Sache zur Brust nehmen und testen, damit auch unsere nette TE hier überzeugt wird.


----------



## Abzug86 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Denke hier kann geschlossen werden. Was zum Teufel wird hier eigentlich diskutiert? Es bringt und führt zu NÜX  Sturheit gegen der Rest..............ewige unnötige Diskussion.
> Mein Gott, allein der Gedanke daran dass ein 120er Radi mit eine durchschnittliche Lüfter einen Core i7 kühlen sollt und kann, ist schon absurd. Neutral und logisch betrachtet......unmöglich, und das Ganze auch noch für 70 €
> AC, AT und alle anderen Waküshops können demnächst schliessen, weil wir uns alle so 3 Teile kaufen und damit unser PC kühlen, samt cpu, gpu und am besten auch noch das Gehäuse.
> 
> PS: Bundy sollt sich mal die Sache zur Brust nehmen und testen, damit auch unsere nette TE hier überzeugt wird.



Unmöglich ist vor allem, wie du dich gerade zum Affen machst.

Es wurde bereits bewiesen (von anderen Testseiten), dass das System einen i7 absolut ausreichend kühlen kann. Aber da du es anscheinend nicht für nötig hältst, den Threadverlauf durchzulesen bevor du irgendwelchen Mist schreibst, kannst du das natürlich nicht wissen. Genauso wenig wie der Fakt, dass ich den Thread bereits inoffiziell geclosed habe.

MEIN GOTT.........


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie der Fakt, dass ich den Thread bereits inoffiziell geclosed habe.



Kein Kommentar.



Abzug86 schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT.........



Dein Gott kann Dir hier wahrlich nicht mehr helfen. Mit jedem Wort reitest Du Dich nur noch weiter in die Lächerlichkeit hinein.

Kritik äußern ist das Eine - Kritikfähigkeit eine ganz Andere.
Und offensichtlich beherrschst Du nur Eines davon.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Das Teil scheint ja nicht sooo schlecht zu sein.
Also ein Test würde mich schon interessieren, aber bitte ein ordentlicher.

Für kleine Gehäuse wäre es nämlich ideal.


----------



## Parnshion (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT.........


Es spricht für dich dass du zu deine Meinung und Interesse stehst, aber du musst die Leute echt nicht deswegen persönlich angreifen nur weil du die hier nicht durchsetzen kannst.
Naja, zumindest freuen sich die Hersteller wenn sie so ein Mist an ***** wie dich andrehen können.
Lass dir helfen Alter, mach eine Therapie oder so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass hier wieder mehr über technische Aspekte diskutiert wird*, als über die Intelligenz und das Wissen anderer Mitposter, ihre Ausdrucksweise, die Frage ob der Thread offen/geschlossen sein sollte,... 
Erstere Themen haben auf dieser Seite nämlich gar nichts zu suchen und für letztere ist die Moderation zuständig.

*Diskussion, als dem Spam überlegene Ausdrucksform, beinhaltet imho übrigens die gelegentliche Verwendung von Argumenten und logischen Schlussfolgerungen, an denen hier stellenweise akuter Mangel herscht.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ganz ehrlich, das Video erinnert mich eher an QVC als an eine vernünftige Review!
Hol dir lieber was vernünftiges. Oder aber kauf es und teile deine Erfahrungen mit uns.


----------



## Axim (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Immer diese Vergleiche gegen Boxed-Kühler, sowas hat doch keine Aussagekraft. Die sollten mal so eine Billig-WaKü im Direktvergleich mit einem Megahalems (der nebenbei inklusive Lüfter in etwa gleich viel kostet) laufen lassen, denn ich bin mir sicher, der würde da nochmal ne Marke besser abschneiden.

Achja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat der 3DSpielMann nicht gesagt dass die Temps unter Last sind, also könnte er ja einfach die Temps unter Idle mit aktivem EIST genommen haben, das wirkt gut, ist nicht gelogen (nur halt die halbe Wahrheit) und nebenbei darf die CPU sogar noch weiterleben.
So könnte ich mir die Ergebnisse erklären


----------



## Abzug86 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

@ Nucleus

Welcher Teil meines letzten Beitrags war denn deiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt? Keiner? Das dacht ich mir. So viel zum Thema "Lächerlichkeit"....

@ Parnschion

Schön, dass du dich mit Beleidungen selbst disqualifizierst. Werd erwachsen und ändere deinen Umgangston, dann können wir weiterreden.

@ Axim

Naja es heißt schon "Max Load", nach einer persönlichen Anfrage von mir wies er mich zusätzlich darauf hin, dass er mit "Max Load" Prime95 meint. In einem anderen Review wurde eine Temperatur von 63°C ermittelt, also ungefähr ähnlich. Ich glaube nicht bzw. ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Megahalems das bei 4,0GHz und 1,3V nicht schafft.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nochmal darauf hin (hoffentlich kapierts jetzt auch der letzte Vollidiot - sorry, anders kann mans nicht mehr nennen):
> 
> i7-920 @ 4,0GHz @ 1,3V ----- 59°C Load
> 
> ...





richtig, ist betsimmt keine Ultra wakü....von daher würde ich mir eher einen vernünftigen Lüku-Kühler kaufen....

Aber das ding ist immer noch 100% besser als der boxed Kühler!!!..


----------



## Abzug86 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich möchte noch ein mal auf die Fakten hinweisen (auch wenn ich den Thread eigentlich bereits für geschlossen erklärt habe), da dies anscheinend in der Hitze des Gefechts ein wenig untergegangen ist.

- Das System kostet unter 70 EUR
- Es ist in sich geschlossen, benötigt also wenig bis gar keine Wartung
- Es ist dementsprechend auch recht einfach zu installieren
- Es hat eine (m.M.n.) sehr gute Kühlleistung (nochmal: ich bin mir sicher, dass der zurzeit stärktste Luftkühler einen i7 mit 4,0GHz und 1,3V nicht auf 63°C Prime95 kühlen kann
- Er ist von einem namhaften Hersteller, der nicht dafür bekannt ist, Ramsch zu produzieren
- Mehrere Seiten testeten das Produkt, mit (in etwa) dem gleichen, positiven Ergebnis.

Natürlich habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet, um eure Meinung und Argumente gegen das Teil zu erfahren. Aber bisher kamen leider nur Sachen wie "taugt nix bei dem Geld". Wirklich "Fakten" die dagegen sprechen waren leider extrem selten bis gar nicht vorhanden.

Außerdem möchte ich mich für die "Verbissenheit" meinerseits entschuldigen, die aufgrund der Vorfälle in letzten Absatz entstand. Vielleicht ist ja jetzt eine argumentative Diskussion möglich. Danke.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch ein mal auf die Fakten hinweisen (auch wenn ich den Thread eigentlich bereits für geschlossen erklärt habe), da dies anscheinend in der Hitze des Gefechts ein wenig untergegangen ist.
> 
> - Das System kostet unter 70 EUR
> - Es ist in sich geschlossen, benötigt also wenig bis gar keine Wartung
> ...





na dann würde es mich freun diesen kühler mal im vergleich zu den besten und auch um die 70€teuern Lüku-kühler in der nächsten pcgh zu sehen!

Somit hätten wir dann fakten....die wenigsten auch zu 100% Aussagekräftig sind!

Zum thema Wartung....geschlossenes sys, klingt so als könnte man es nicht öffnen? was ist wenn das wasser im laufe der zeit sich in luft ausflöst, usw...die schläuche nicht dicht halten...

persönlich würde ich mir eher einen starken LuKü einbauen oder auf eine richtige wakü setzten....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Und du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen



Abzug86 schrieb:


> - Es hat eine (m.M.n.) sehr gute Kühlleistung (nochmal: ich bin mir sicher, dass der zurzeit stärktste Luftkühler einen i7 mit 4,0GHz und 1,3V nicht auf 63°C Prime95 kühlen kann



Das ist nicht möglich, schon gar nicht 4GHz.
Das zweite video was hier gepostet wurde ist bei Standarttakt und es sind keine weiteren infos zu rahmen Bedingungen!

Bei 4GHz sind solche Temps unmöglich.

Just think about it!

Ich sag es auch gerne nochmal, hier sind einige mit WakÜ die ihren i7 Kühlen, dafür werden mindestens Trippel radis gebraucht, und solche Temperaturen sind kaum zu schaffen!


In den anderen Punkten stimme ich dir ja gern zu, aber die Temperatur?
No way, vielleicht am Nordpol!


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> @ Nucleus
> 
> Welcher Teil meines letzten Beitrags war denn deiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt? Keiner? Das dacht ich mir. So viel zum Thema "Lächerlichkeit"....



Doch, doch - Du brauchst mir keine Worte in den Mund legen.
Wenn Du um Prügel bettelst, sollst Du sie bekommen, mein Schatz.

Du fragst, was an Deinem letzten beitrag alles falsch war? Bitteschön:




Abzug86 schrieb:


> Unmöglich ist vor allem, wie du dich gerade zum Affen machst.



Parnsion ist im Gegensatz zu Dir jemand, der weiß was er sagt - und vor allem warum er etwas sagt.
Er ist nicht fakten- und logikresistent und einer der freundlichsten User, die mir bislang begegnet sind.
Seine Reaktion später hast Du selbst zu verantworten - immerhin warst Du es, der Worte wie "Idioten", etc. ins Spiel gebracht hat.



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits bewiesen (von anderen Testseiten), dass das System einen i7 absolut ausreichend kühlen kann.



Diese Beweise bleiben aus, bzw. haben keinen Aussagwert aus mehreren Gründen:

1. Die Quellen fehlen. Wo sind die "anderen Testseiten"?

2. Die Werte sind nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbar.

3. "Absolut ausreichend" kann auch der Boxed-Kühler den i7 kühlen. Dafür brauchst Du nicht so ne Torte für 70 Tacken.



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Aber da du es anscheinend nicht für nötig hältst, den Threadverlauf durchzulesen bevor du irgendwelchen Mist schreibst, kannst du das natürlich nicht wissen.



Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Du es bist, der die Antworten, um die Du in Deinem Eingangsposting gebeten hattest, nicht liest.
Das war ein Eigentor, mein Lieber.



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie der Fakt, dass ich den Thread bereits inoffiziell geclosed habe.



Du schließt hier gar nichts - das machen die Mods... und das ganz offiziell.



Abzug86 schrieb:


> MEIN GOTT.........


Wenn es einen Gott gibt (und es gibt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen), ist es bestimmt nicht _Deiner_.

Und weil ich gerade im Schreibfluss bin, gehe ich über Dein verlangen hinaus und ergänze um weitere Postings:



Abzug86 schrieb:


> @ Parnschion
> 
> Schön, dass du dich mit Beleidungen selbst disqualifizierst. Werd erwachsen und ändere deinen Umgangston, dann können wir weiterreden.



Darf ich Dir Deinen Umganston in Erinnerung rufen?



> hoffentlich kapierts jetzt auch der letzte Vollidiot
> 
> 
> Bin ich hier in der 1. Klasse, wo der Großteil noch nicht richtig lesen kann??
> ...


Vielen Dank auch, der Herr! 

Damit Du nicht so voreilig weiter gegen die Leute, deren Meinung Du ausdrücklichst erbeten hattest, weiter pfefferst, zitiere ich mal die wesentlichen Bestandteile aus Deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag:



Abzug86 schrieb:


> *Nun bin ich aber kein Experte was Wasserkühlungen angeht*. Obwohl das System vom Autor (der *meiner Meinung nach* eine große Fachkompetenz hat) empfohlen wird, wollte ich mal *eure Meinung dazu hören: Gibt es irgendwelche Gründe, die gegen dieses System sprechen?*
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!



Den Dank für die Hilfe kannst Du Dir sparen, wenn Dir offensichtlich nicht passt, was die erfahrenen User zu sagen haben.

Wolltest Du nur eine Bestätigung für Deine Kaufabsicht?

Wieso reagierst Du so wenn man Dir sagt, dass das Teil höchstwahrscheinlich nichts taugt?

Das mit dem Erwachsenwerden ist ne Sache, die vor allem _Du_ Dir vornehmen solltest.


----------



## Abzug86 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei 4GHz sind solche Temps unmöglich.
> 
> Just think about it!



YouTube - #1080 - Corsair H50 CPU Cooler Video Review

YouTube - Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler Video Review (Part 2)

Corsair H50 CPU cooler review

HEXUS.net - First Look :: Corsair revisits CPU cooling: introducing the Hydro Series H50 : Page - 3/3

Das sind jetzt 4 verschiedene Reviews, die alle in etwa die gleiche Sprache sprechen.

Aber wahrscheinlich sind die auch alle von Corsair bestochen wurden, ich glaub du bist einer riesigen Intrige auf der Spur! Just think about it!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Naja es heißt schon "Max Load", nach einer persönlichen Anfrage von mir wies er mich zusätzlich darauf hin, dass er mit "Max Load" Prime95 meint. In einem anderen Review wurde eine Temperatur von 63°C ermittelt, also ungefähr ähnlich. Ich glaube nicht bzw. ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Megahalems das bei 4,0GHz und 1,3V nicht schafft.


 
Schau dir das Review vom Meahalems and und sag nochmal das der nen Core i7 bei 3,8 Ghz und 1,45!!!Volt nicht bei ca. 63°C halten kann. Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Review - Page 9

So nun zur billig Wakü, das Teil is gerade so gut wie ein Luftkühler da schon von der Kühlfläche her nicht mehr drin ist. 
Der Singelradiator ist nicht viel größer als der Megahalems oder der IFX-14.
Ich würde nix sagen, wenn das Teil auf einen Dualradiator zurück greifen würde da hier schon einiges mehr an Kühlfläche vorhanden wäre.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> YouTube - #1080 - Corsair H50 CPU Cooler Video Review
> 
> YouTube - Corsair Hydro Series H50 CPU Cooler Video Review (Part 2)
> 
> ...




Du scheinst nicht der größten im deuten zu sein...

Video 1 kennen wir schon, da wird einfach nur neben bei erwähnt das die Temps angeblich erreicht werden.

Video 2, scheinst du nicht zu verstehen, keine Rahmenbedingungen und Standardtakt

Link 3, kein i7

link 4, ebenfalls nie die rede von 4GHz, keine Rahmenbedingungen, Undervoltet, Luft Temperatur, HTT an, aus!?


----------



## Codex (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Alle man wieder runter kommen . 

Das ding ist genau gleich wie der Asetek LCLC, kann also garnicht so gut sein, es gibt genug tests über den LCLC und für 75€ gibt es Sets von deutschen herstellern die definitiv mehr tauchen.

Nur nochmal zur verständigung, der Single- Pro-Radi hat 120W-140W Wärmeabgabe und der CPU 140W, es ist also physikalisch UNMÖGLICH.

P.S. ich finde den Thread lustig


----------



## bundymania (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

durch Zufall gefunden:

YouTube - Kanal von 3DGAMEMAN


Gibt es also auch mit größerem Radi - unter anderem Label (NorthQ)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



bundymania schrieb:


> durch Zufall gefunden:
> 
> YouTube - Kanal von 3DGAMEMAN
> 
> ...



In dem Review macht er sich richtig Lächerlich der 3DSpielermann, gerade bei den Ergebnissen 22°C Raumtemperatur und 20 °C IDLE bei der CPU. 
LOL Ich dreh mal schnell die Lüfter auf meinem Mora2Pro voll auf und versuche unter Raumtemperatur zukommen.


----------



## -NTB- (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> In dem Review macht er sich richtig Lächerlich der 3DSpielermann, gerade bei den Ergebnissen 22°C Raumtemperatur und 20 °C IDLE bei der CPU.
> LOL Ich dreh mal schnell die Lüfter auf meinem Mora2Pro voll auf und versuche unter Raumtemperatur zukommen.





pass auf dass deine cpu nicht erfriert

also meine meinung, die sich aus gesprächen, testberichten usw.. ergeben hat....

Wenn sich schon eine Wakü einbaut sollte man es professionell machen, sowie eine vernünftige nehmen!

All der "billig" mist rentiert sich 1. von der leistung im vergleich zu einem guten Lukü nicht /kaum!!

2. Hat man am Ende mehr Ärger und probleme als bei einem Lukü....

Wer drauf abfährt, solls sich kaufen....

scheinbar gibt es genung trottel die meinen "hey ich habe eine wakü, mein pc ist der beste, soiwie ein nomane nt im pc stecken haben mit 1xxxwatt und meinen dieses sei besser als ein 400w nt von z.b. enermax" 

Hach herrlich, ich freue mich auf den 1. thread..."hilfe mein pc ist zum schwimmbad geworden...."

Und was da für wasser sowie zusatzstoffe drinn ist weiß man ja auch nicht..(wenns ausläuft gibst da zu 100%nen kurzen")...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> pass auf dass deine cpu nicht erfriert



Mist es geht nicht weniger als die Raumtemperatur. Ich habe Laut meinem Zimmerthermometer 23,3°C und die Wassertemperatur siehe Screeny.


----------



## Phil_5 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Mist es geht nicht weniger als die Raumtemperatur. Ich habe Laut meinem Zimmerthermometer 23,3°C und die Wassertemperatur siehe Screeny.




Doch das ist möglich. Naja eigentlich ist es nicht möglich, aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit die CPU Tempereatur scheinbar niedriger als die Raumtemperatur anzugeben. 

Falls du everest hast (genau Versionsnummer müsste ich nachsehen) dann nimmst du nicht die Kerntempereatur sondern nur die "CPU Temperatur" was, soweit ich weis, dem Heatspreader entspricht - Mit Glück bist du dort unter Raumtemperatur, ist bei mir halt im IDLE recht oft der Fall.


----------



## Skaos (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

ja klar mit everest geht das problem los, bzw is das auch die temp. die im bios bei cpu temp angezeigt wird, bei meinem asus zumindest.. und die is bei mir auch niedriger als die raum temp.. aber als vergleichswert ja nun echt nich zu gebrauchen, wenn man sich aber werbewirksam damit brüsten kann, why not, gelogen isses ja nich 

btw, total lustiger thread, beobachte das hier schon seit seite 2 (natürlich nur inoffiziell denn eigentlich war da ja auch schon schluss) und das mit steigender begeisterung, lange nich mehr so viel gelacht, meine Abo habt ihr


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Doch das ist möglich. Naja eigentlich ist es nicht möglich, aber es gibt eine Möglichkeit die CPU Tempereatur scheinbar niedriger als die Raumtemperatur anzugeben.
> 
> Falls du everest hast (genau Versionsnummer müsste ich nachsehen) dann nimmst du nicht die Kerntempereatur sondern nur die "CPU Temperatur" was, soweit ich weis, dem Heatspreader entspricht - Mit Glück bist du dort unter Raumtemperatur, ist bei mir halt im IDLE recht oft der Fall.



Ich weiß das es nicht Möglich ist, mit einer Normalen Wasserkühlung unter Raumtemperatur zukommen, mit einem Durlaufkühler geht es, nur die Lautstärke is Nervtötend. 

Und das mit der Software das is Veräppelung da mein Board die CPU Temp irgenwo ausliest aber mit Sicherheit nicht am CPU.
Genauso wie ich meinen Core Sensoren keinen Glauben schenke da die Defekt sind und im IDLE immer 38°C anzeigen.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Keine Ahnung ob das schon geschrieben wurde...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

aber so schlecht scheint der nicht mal zu sein.


und auch noch....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAyfHz92cq8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAyfHz92cq8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das schon geschrieben wurde...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-_6CT7Cp4Aw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> aber so schlecht scheint der nicht mal zu sein.
> ]



Wenn schon alle 3 Parts posten

Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jurAUVP2uF0

Part3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9I6VAtS-Vo

So was is jetzt besser. 
Laut diesem Review is er der  Thermalright Ultra extreme 120.
Und Corsair hat natürlich mit dem selben Kühler verglichen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQxw9Sx1-Uk

Nur wenn ich schon sehe in welche Richtung der arme Thermalright arbeiten muss wundert mich nix.(Genau gegen den Luftstrom is ja total Professionell)


----------



## Abzug86 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich schon sehe in welche Richtung der arme Thermalright arbeiten muss wundert mich nix.(Genau gegen den Luftstrom is ja total Professionell)



Außerdem ist nur ein Lüfter (saugend) am Luftkühler.

Das Video ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von Corsair, als Thermalright würde ich definitiv dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich kann mich daran erinnern das geschrieben zu haben


----------



## doceddy (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist nur ein Lüfter (saugend) am Luftkühler.
> 
> Das Video ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von Corsair, als Thermalright würde ich definitiv dagegen vorgehen.



Man sieht nicht, in welche Richtung die Lüfter arbeiten. Im Review davor hat der Tester den Lüfter auch nach Innen pustend installiert. Und sehr viele PC-Hersteller installieren den hinteren Lüfter tatsächlich so, dass er rein pustet. 
Ich will den Kühler zwar nicht verteidigen, aber es gibt PC-Hersteller, die diese Kühlung in übertackteten Fertig-PCs einsetzen. Hab letztens vergessen auf so einen ähnlichen Kühler bei eBay zu bieten. Will ihn mit dem IFX-14 vergleichen


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Trotzdem würde mich ein realistischer Test von dem Teil interessieren.
Vor allem im Langzeitbereich, wäre es interessant wie dicht es ist.


----------



## KempA (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber für 70€ kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das was besonderes ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Naja, wenn es dicht bleibt, könnte man es ja z.B. für einen Q9550 verwenden, aber nicht für einen i7.


----------



## M4jestix (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Selbst für meinen Q9550 würde ich das Teil nicht auf Dauer verwenden. 

Schon alleine die Tatsache dass der geschlossene Kreislauf so gut wie nicht kontrolliert werden kann hält mich vom Einsatz eines solchen Systems ab. Dann lieber für 130 Teuros eine gute CPU-only WaKü die sich jemand der nichtso viel Geld hat bestimmt auch günstiger/gebraucht zusammenbauen kann. 

Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten dass eine gebrauchte Zusammenstellung für 100 € auf jeden Fall zu bekommen ist, die 

1. was taugt
2. notfalls erweiterbar ist
3. auch schon nur visuell der Wasserstand, ... kontroliert werden kann.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Man könnte ja mal PCGH_Olli fragen, was er davon hällt sowas zu testen.
Am besten mit ein paar anderen Komplettsets.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Sacht ma - is hier Kindergarten oder was?
28 Posts voll mit Spam, Offtopic, Flame, Lästern über andere User - das wirklich n neuer Rekord, was löschen angeht.

Sollte ich noch irgendwas in der Art hier sehen, dann bekommen auch die Punkte, die eben nochmal mit einem dicken "na gut, der wurde provoziert"-Bonus davon gekommen sind.


----------



## Forti (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sacht ma - is hier Kindergarten oder was?
> 28 Posts voll mit Spam, Offtopic, Flame, Lästern über andere User-



sry da kann ich leider meinen Mund nicht halten, aber Du begibst dich gerade in deiner Artikulation auch in diesen besagten Kindergarten. Gerade als Mod sollte man das nicht machen.  

Das ist meine eigene freie Meiung, solltest Du dort etwas gegen haben, kannst Du mir gerne eine PM schreiben.


----------



## Skaos (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

und nochma OT: glaub hier is ma wieder das typische prob, dass man leider keine betonung in posts legen kann.. glaub ganz so hart wie du es verstanden hast war es nicht gemeint, forti.. hab den post zumindest eher als lockeren seitenhieb genommen ma wieder runter zu kommen und sich eben nich mitreißen zu lassen .. und das mit dem spam und flame war leider die wahrheit..

siehs nich so verbissen, das wetter ius zu schön um sich aufzuregen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Der erste Satz war locker formuliert, richtig erkannt.

Der zweite nicht - und das mit Absicht. Also b2t jetzt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Also ich bion auch dafür das ihr mal als PCGH oder PCGHX Wakü-Komplettsysteme, wie diesen testet und wenn es nur zur abschrechung ist in diesem Fall. Sagt mal steht denn irgend wo wie viel Wasser das System fördern kann? dann könnte man das nachstelle ohne das Ding zu kaufen.


----------



## Danger23 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ja also so ein Test würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und zwar das Teil gegen einen guten Lukü und einer guten Wakü.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

das wär mal was, Luftkühlung vom Hersteller, Highendluftkühlung, BilligWakü(dieser hier), Standert Wakü und Highendwakü.


----------



## Forti (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

ok, ja das mit der ausdrucksweise gebe ich euch recht. aber wieder zum thema: ich kann mir das video nicht mehr ansehen, wurde gelöscht, wird mir angezeigt, warum wohl?
und nein ich würde mir diese psdeudowakü auch nicht verbauen, 70 euro naja da lege ich noch ein wenig drauf und habe eine anständige wakü. erweiterbar, wartbar, austauschbar!


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Aber für HTPCs ist das Ding vielleicht wirklich nicht schlecht. Es dürfte sogar weniger Platz als ein Top-Flow-Kühler brauchen, die Kühlleistung ist vielleicht sogar besser als die Top-Flows. Und an die Leistung eines IFX-14 für 49€ kommt das Ding sicher nicht, ist also in Desktop-Rechnern überflüssig.

Ich würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn Mediamarkt und Co bald Rechner mit dieser High-End-Wakü anbieten Leute die keine Ahnung haben fallen bestimmt drauf rein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Dass das Teil für kleine Rechner interessant ist, habe ich ja schon mal geschrieben.
Deswegen würde mich ja ein Test interessieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Wobei es in sehr engen Rechnern probleme mit der Verschlauchung geben könnte, die sieht mir nicht sehr flexibel aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich meinte ja nicht unbedingt im HTPC-Bereich, da dort normalerweise keine starken CPU´s verwendet werden, sondern im µATX-GamingPC-Sektor.

Z.B.:Lian-Li V350 oder die Silverstone SG0irgendwasreihe.


----------



## Forti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

naja gerade im Gaming Sektor brauchst du Leistungtarke Hardware.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ja klar, aber bei den von mir gemeinten Gehäusen passt ja kein ordentlicher Towerkühler rein.
Da könnte so ein Teil schon besser als die Topblowkühler sein.


----------



## Forti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

evtl, ABER wie sieht es aus mit dem Schutz, Defekt und Hardwareim Eimer? Was ist mit der Wartung? Wie lange Lebt diese Kühlkombo? Nein nein, da bleibe ich dabei, etwas mehr geld ausgeben und auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Du hast ja grundsätzlich recht, mich würde halt nur ein Test interessieren.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich sage [X] PRO.

Finde icht das es was besonderes ist.. für den Preis kann man idR aber uahc nicht großartiges erwarten. Für ein CPU-only-Sys bestimmt grenzwertig ausreichend, aber das müssten Tests ergeben.

Pro obwohl soweit ich sehen konnte, eine "Erweiterung" nicht oder nur schlecht möglich ist. aber vermutlich auch nicht dazu gedacht ist.

Pro weil für den Preis kann man nicht mehr erwarten

Pro weil die meisten anderen Contra sagen, und ich einfach davon ausgehe, das die Zielgruppe für dieses Set nicht unbedingt die sein muss, die ihr Sys immer und immer wieder erneuern und erweitern.

Contra weil ich beim überfiegen des Vidz icht sehen konnte ob man nachfüllen könnte oder es ein geschlossenes System ist..aber 70 Euro hallo.. wer erwartet dafür Dual Laing komplett mit Quadradi 19er Verschlauchung und nem Aquarium als AGB? Klar etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und man ist für die Zukunft etwas sicherer... aber vollkommend ausreichend für den einstieg.

EDIT: Pro und nicht contra weil ich an arme Studenten denke bei dennen es an jedem 10er happert und nicht NUR an meine eigenen vorlieben und Geldbeutel... für mich pers. wärs nichts und würde es mir niemals zulegen, aber deswege ist es icht direkt dreck


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

sorry aber grad wenn man kein geld hatt sollte man das geld nicht für so ne sinnlose wakü ausgeben die am schluss nicht besser ist als nen guter lukü 

für 30-40€ bekommt man schon super lukü wie mugen2 der auch zum übertakten sehr gut ist oder sogar nen ifx14 der so eine wasserkühlung was kühlleistung angeht sicher übertrifft wobei ich glaube das der mugen das schon schafft


----------



## Forti (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

dem Soldat zu Punkt 1 rechtgeb. 
Hier, wenig Geld aber volle Leistung: jederzeit erweiterbar, komplett sichtbar wegen Defekt-Undichtigkeit-Wasserstand, wenn ein Teil kaputt geht brauche ich nur dieses zu wechseln und nicht die ganze Wakü (soviel zu Preiswert), Wartungsarm, sehr Platzsparend da AGB und Pumpe in einem,  gute Leistung da gute komponenten, weil ich weiss nicht wie gut der CPU-Kühler ist da, eine Vollwertige Wakü, und der Preis ist für meine Begriffe in einem mehr als aktzeptablen Bereich.


----------



## Zlicer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

mich wundert, das die Schläuche dicht sein sollen?? Da diese zimelich hart und vorallem unflexibel aussehen. Wenn man normle WLP bentzt muss man die ja auch mal austauschen bzw. unter akutem Bastelwahn leidet wird das "Ding2 bestimmt öfters ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut. Und das die Schläuche da auf die Dauer nicht undicht werden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

CB hat jetzt nen Test. Fazit: Ein Megahelms ist besser und die Pumpe ist hörbar.


----------



## Nucleus (3. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Wer hätte das gedacht? 

Ergo: Ein Luftkühler im selben Preissegment ist so leistungsstark wie diese Pseudo-WaKü, dabei jedoch leiser - ohne Pumpe ohnehin, und evtl. mit anderem Lüfter erst recht.


----------



## Abzug88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht?
> 
> Ergo: Ein Luftkühler im selben Preissegment ist so leistungsstark wie diese Pseudo-WaKü, dabei jedoch leiser - ohne Pumpe ohnehin, und evtl. mit anderem Lüfter erst recht.



Wobei man den Casemod-Gesichtspunkt nicht außer Acht lassen darf, auch wenn das in den meisten Fällen wohl kaum das entscheidende Kaufkriterium sein wird....

Aber wenn scho auf den Test von CB verlinkt wird, dann sollte auch wenigstens das Fazit erwähnt werden:



> Insgesamt hinterlässt das Gesamtpaket der Corsair H50 eine sehr gute Figur im Test. Auch wenn Freunde des absolut lautlosen PCs durch die leichten Pumpengeräusche und die abfallende Leistungscharakteristik unter 700 U/min im H50 keinen Geheimtipp finden werden, stellt er in unseren Augen mit einem Anschaffungspreis von etwa 65 Euro eine gelungene Alternative zur derzeit fast einheitlich aufgestellten Luftkühlkonkurrenz dar und ist uns in diesem Sinne eine Empfehlung wert.


Auch wenn z.B. der Megahalems mehr Kühlung fürs Geld bietet, muss doch beachtet werden, dass es trotzdem aktuelle Luftkühler mit schlechterer Performance für in etwa das selbe Geld gibt.

Von dem Umfrageergebnis sind diese Fakten und das Fazit jedoch meilenweit entfernt, was im Endeffekt wieder beweist, wie subjektiv und unwissend die meisten User abgestimmt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Wieso sollte man ein nicht nachvollziehbares Fazit verlinken?
Das Ding wird auf ganzer Linie von Megahelems in Leistung-pro-Lüfterstärke geschlagen, es hat eine laute Pumpe und es kostet mehr Geld. Das es nicht viel schlechter ist, ist ziemlich egal, solange das bessere verfügbar ist. Entsprechend passt auch das Abstimmungsergebniss - das Ding verliert den Vergleich zu Luftkühlung, "pro" ist somit weiter von der Realität entfernt, als "Contra".
Das eine Abstimmung mit zwei Möglichkeiten keine hoch differenzierte Ergebniss bringt, liegt nicht unbedingt an unwissenden Usern.


----------



## Skaos (9. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

das denke ich auch.. zumal das Fazit von dir genau dem entspricht was immer wieder alle gesagt haben, das Ding wird weder die Kühlstärke noch die Lautstärke einer Wakü haben, was die einzigen Gründe sind sich eine Wakü zuzulegen und deren Nachteile aufwiegt. Wenn das alles nicht gegeben ist kann ich auch bei Luft bleiben, vor allem wenns einen Luftkühler gibt der besser is als diese Pseudo-Wakü.. Ich weiß auch nicht wozu ich eine "gelungene Alternative" brauch, nur damit ich keine Towerkühler nutzen muss das kanns ja nun nicht sein.. und wenn Kühlung und Lautstärke selbst im Gegensatz zur Luftkü schlechter sind, dann weiß ich nichma was "gelungen" heißen soll..


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug88 schrieb:


> Wobei man den Casemod-Gesichtspunkt nicht außer Acht lassen darf, auch wenn das in den meisten Fällen wohl kaum das entscheidende Kaufkriterium sein wird....
> 
> Aber wenn scho auf den Test von CB verlinkt wird, dann sollte auch wenigstens das Fazit erwähnt werden:
> 
> ...



sorry aber wenn die wakü zum mugen2 grad mal 2grad oder so unterschied hat aber der mugen um die hälfte kostet ist das für mich sinnloses geld ausgeben also contra 
ok die annahme von mir das schon der mugen2 besser ist trifft nicht zu aber 2grad unterschied sind trotzdem für den mehrpreis nicht gerechtfertigt also sind solche komplettwakü nicht ratsam grad wenn man nicht viel geld hat


----------



## Codex (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Jetzt haben auch noch die User hier keine Ahnung, es wird immer besser hier  .


----------



## Abzug88 (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Codex schrieb:


> Jetzt haben auch noch die User hier keine Ahnung, es wird immer besser hier  .



Ja ne, weißt du, die User sind allwissend in diesem Forum. Es gibt keine User, die nur aus dem Bauch heraus posten, ohne überhaupt belegen zu können, was sie da gerade schreiben. Und ich benutze nie das Stilmittel der Ironie


----------



## derLordselbst (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

@Abzug88: Welcome back im Forum. War die Suche nach den perfekten Forum doch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt? (Vorsicht, auch hier versteckt sich Ironie^^)



> Von dem Umfrageergebnis sind diese Fakten und das Fazit jedoch meilenweit entfernt, was im Endeffekt wieder beweist, wie subjektiv und unwissend die meisten User abgestimmt haben.


 
He, Abzug, so eine Umfrage ist ein kurzes Blitzlicht für spontane und subjektive Äußerungen. Wenn Du differenzierte, begründete Beiträge haben möchtest, spar Dir die Umfragen. 

Es funktioniert nicht, die Antwortmöglichkeiten *Pro*, *Contra *und *Weiß nicht* anzubieten und dann über unwissende User zu jammern. So ein Thread ist immer ein Prozess, wo sich Meinungen entwickeln. Eine Umfrage bildet das nicht ab.

Wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, Deinen von Dir selbst ins Leben gerufenen Thread komplett zu lesen, wirst Du feststellen können, wie genau hier Pro und Contra abgewogen wird.

Daher bitte ich Dich dringend, endlich auch mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu liefern, der zum Thema passt. 

Angebracht wäre zum Beispiel ein Dankeschön für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge, die Deine Frage kompetent beantwortet haben. Oder eine Nachfrage, die uns ermöglicht nachzuvollziehen, warum Du immer noch nicht zufrieden bist.

Es wäre auch o.k., wenn Du eindeutig sagen würdest, dass Dich andere Meinungen eigentlich garnicht interessieren und Du in Zukunft auf Antworten keinen Wert legst.


----------



## Abzug88 (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> @Abzug88: Welcome back im Forum. War die Suche nach den perfekten Forum doch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt? (Vorsicht, auch hier versteckt sich Ironie^^)



Doch, war sie schon Monate bevor ich überhaupt dieses Forum hier entdeckt habe -> Forumbase.





derLordselbst schrieb:


> He, Abzug, so eine Umfrage ist ein kurzes Blitzlicht für spontane und subjektive Äußerungen. Wenn Du differenzierte, begründete Beiträge haben möchtest, spar Dir die Umfragen.



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum die Teilnahme an einer Umfrage nicht auch gleichzeitig eine Begründung zur selbigen enthalten sollte....(?)

129 Stimmen, allerdings nur 91 Posts, davon wahrscheinlich mind. die Hälfte von den selben Usern mehrmals. Das Ergebnis der Umfrage soll doch eher eine Art "Übersicht über die Meinung" sein, warum jetzt aber Pro, Contro oder Weiß nicht, wird daraus natürlich nicht klar. 



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Es funktioniert nicht, die Antwortmöglichkeiten *Pro*, *Contra *und *Weiß nicht* anzubieten und dann über unwissende User zu jammern. So ein Thread ist immer ein Prozess, wo sich Meinungen entwickeln. Eine Umfrage bildet das nicht ab.



Das sehee ich anders. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ein großer Teil der Abstimmungen folgendermaßen ablief:

User X sieht Thread, öffnet ihn, liest Umfrage, denkt sich "Wasserkühlung für unter 70 EUR?? Kann nur Mist sein, *klick* Contra. Eine Begründung erfolgt dann natürlich nicht, gibt ja auch keine. Das verfälscht das Ergebnis, nur weil manche fest eingesessene Meinungen haben, von denen sie unter keinen Umständen abrücken wollen.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, Deinen von Dir selbst ins Leben gerufenen Thread komplett zu lesen, wirst Du feststellen können, wie genau hier Pro und Contra abgewogen wird.



Teilweise bestimmt, über die die das tun hab ich mich aber auch nie beschwert. Wenn du "genau" durch "subjektiv" und "abgewogen" durch "statuiert" ersetzt, dann trifft das für viele deutlich besser zu.



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Angebracht wäre zum Beispiel ein Dankeschön für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge, die Deine Frage kompetent beantwortet haben.



Anscheinend bist du hier derjenige, der den Thread nicht komplett gelesen hast, aber dennoch die Frechheit besitzt, über andere zu richten: Ich habe mich bereits in den Posts 1, 13 und 38 bedankt.... 

Aber weilst mich so nett bittest, mach ichs natürlich auch noch ein viertes Mal: Vielen Dank für all die hilfreichen Beiträge!


----------



## derLordselbst (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug86 schrieb:


> hoffentlich kapierts jetzt auch der letzte Vollidiot -
> ...
> Bin ich hier in der 1. Klasse, wo der Großteil noch nicht richtig lesen kann??
> ...
> ...


 
Du hast Recht. Irgendwo war doch noch ein Dankeschön versteckt, seltsam dass das bei den Beschimpfungen nicht haften geblieben ist...

Was Du allerdings immer noch nicht gesagt hast:

*Was willst Du noch von uns hier im Forum?* 
Ich verstehe einfach immer noch nicht, welche Antworten Du noch suchst (oder provozieren möchtest).

Die von Dir vorgestellte Wasserkühlung ist kein völliger Schrott, für bestimmte Ausnahmefälle sogar sinnvoll. Natürlich zu teuer im Vergleich zu einer guten Luftkühlung und vom Moddingfaktor her ein Fall für die Mülltonne. Die Temps in den seltsamen Videos sind unglaubwürdig. 


Wie ist übrigens Dein Beitrag im perfekten Forum Forumbase zu verstehen:



> Bin draußen, Abo ist gelöscht. Kommentare wie "teste es selbst" hätte ich wo anders auch bekommen können


 
Du tauchst dort auch nicht mehr als Member in der Liste auf.

Ach ja, an der Umfrage kann jeder nur einmal teilnehmen.


----------



## nyso (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

So, endlich gibt es einen Test der PCGH Print! Platz 29 von 100 ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wie dieser halbwegs gute Platz zustande kam kann ich mir jedoch nicht erklären. Er kühlt schlechter als fast alle vor ihm und als viele nach ihm in der Liste. Dazu zählt er mit seinen 50dB(A) auch noch zu den lautesten im Test. Und nur der Cooler Master V10 schafft es noch teurer zu sein, alle anderen sind günstiger(und wie gesagt viele auch noch kühler und leiser!)

Daher P/L-Vergleich mangelhaft. Das schaffen nur er, der Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme True Copper und der Cooler Master V10, welche übrigens beide auch besser kühlen.

Für eine ausführliche Liste kauf dir einfach die aktuelle PCGHExtendet oder Premium.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

 macht weiter so hier 

Bloss schade, dass Megahelms und Mugen2und Co. nicht von AMD/ATI und die WaKü von N_VIDIA ist
sonst könnten wir hier auch noch all die "Fanboy's" dieser beiden Marken geniessen

Ich für meinen Teil denke, dass man einen realen Gegenwert bekommt *sowohl* bei den Towerkühlern als auch bei dieser (zugegeben) einfachen WaKü


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Also ich finde das Teil nach wie vor interessant.

In einem µATX-GamingPC hat es durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung, weil man in einem Silverstone SG03 z.B., keinen Towerkühler rein bekommt.

In einem normalen PC hat das Teil natürlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Madz (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Stimmt in einem Matx System kann man  es noch duden. Wobei es auch dafür bessere Lösungen gibt.

z.B. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ee-Drive-350--Pumpe-und-K-hler-im-einem-.html

und

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1710_MagiCool-SLIM-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html

plus

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Fillport-mit-G1-4----ohne-Schlaucht-lle.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Abzug88 schrieb:


> Doch, war sie schon Monate bevor ich überhaupt dieses Forum hier entdeckt habe -> Forumbase.



Blöde Frage:
Wieso beschwerst du dich hier über User, wenn du doch woanders glücklich sein könntest? Es ist nicht so, dass die meisten hier das als Bereicherung empfinden würden und dankbar dafür sind...




> 129 Stimmen, allerdings nur 91 Posts, davon wahrscheinlich mind. die Hälfte von den selben Usern mehrmals. Das Ergebnis der Umfrage soll doch eher eine Art "Übersicht über die Meinung" sein, warum jetzt aber Pro, Contro oder Weiß nicht, wird daraus natürlich nicht klar.



Tjo, ich weiß nicht, wie das in deinen Lieblingsforen abläuft - aber hier kriegt man typischerweise nicht von jedem eine ausführliche Begründung, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn seine Argumente bereits von anderen genannt wurden. Sowas fällt unter "unnötigen Spam vermeiden".
Was mir übrigens nach wie vor nicht klar ist: Mit welchem Verhalten hätten die User hier eigentlich ihre Kompetenz zeigen können?
Mit "Weiß nicht" sicherlich nicht.
Mit "Contra" nach deiner Einstufung auch nicht.
Mit "Pro" nach diversen Tests definitiv nicht.




> Das sehee ich anders. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ein großer Teil der Abstimmungen folgendermaßen ablief:



Noch ne blöde Frage: Wenn du, ohne irgend welche Informationen zu haben, so sicher weißt, was die User hier machen, warum erstellst du dann Umfragen und denkst dir das Ergebniss nicht einfach?


egal, back to topic - das das wo "Wasserkühlung" heißt...




Fadi schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Teil nach wie vor interessant.
> 
> In einem µATX-GamingPC hat es durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung, weil man in einem Silverstone SG03 z.B., keinen Towerkühler rein bekommt.



Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, warum ein kompletter Gaming-PC samt Kühlung in ein SFF-Gehäuse passen muss. Das ist imho eher ein Fall für "um zu beweisen, das es geht" - und dann sollten die paar € mehr für eine echte Wakü (die, abgesehen von der beliebig platzierbaren Pumpe, nicht mehr Platz einnimmt) auch noch drin sein.



Madz schrieb:


> Stimmt in einem Matx System kann man  es noch duden. Wobei es auch dafür bessere Lösungen gibt.
> 
> z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech Apogee Drive 350 (Pumpe und Kühler im einem) Swiftech Apogee Drive 350 (Pumpe und Kühler im einem) 10174



Gibts da eigentlich irgendwo Tests, was das Ding taug?


----------



## Madz (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Der Kühler vom Aufbau genau wie der Apogee GTZ, dürfte also schon gut sein. Wie es sich aber mit den Vibrationen der Pumper verhält, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Oliver (10. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Dent GTZ teste ich gerade auf dem Nehalem-System. DenPumpenkühler hatte ich auch mal auf der Liste. Werde ich mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit mal zulegen. Gerade für die angesprochenen Mini-Systeme könne die Kombination echt was taugen.


----------



## Skaos (11. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Jippie, bald gibts ne neue Umfrage von Abzug88.. 

BFG präsentiert wartungsfreie und flüssigkeitsgekühlte Grafikkarten - BFG, Wasserkühlung, Geforce GTX 285 H2O+, BFG Geforce GTX 295 H2OC


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, warum ein kompletter Gaming-PC samt Kühlung in ein SFF-Gehäuse passen muss. Das ist imho eher ein Fall für "um zu beweisen, das es geht" - und dann sollten die paar € mehr für eine echte Wakü (die, abgesehen von der beliebig platzierbaren Pumpe, nicht mehr Platz einnimmt) auch noch drin sein.


Weil es einfach ist.
Wenn sich jemand einen Lanparty PC zusammen baut, liegt ein Sugo ja recht nahe und da ist so ein Teil schnell montiert.

Im Grunde hast du recht, aber Leute die sich nicht viel mit Waküs beschäftigt haben und schnell was "effektives" brauchen, könnten sich das Teil ruhig kaufen.

Wie es richtig geht, hat Olli ja schon gezeigt.


Skaos schrieb:


> Jippie, bald gibts ne neue Umfrage von Abzug88..
> 
> BFG präsentiert wartungsfreie und flüssigkeitsgekühlte Grafikkarten - BFG, Wasserkühlung, Geforce GTX 285 H2O+, BFG Geforce GTX 295 H2OC


Sowas gibt es aber schon länger.


----------



## Abzug88 (16. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



Skaos schrieb:


> Jippie, bald gibts ne neue Umfrage von Abzug88..
> 
> BFG präsentiert wartungsfreie und flüssigkeitsgekühlte Grafikkarten - BFG, Wasserkühlung, Geforce GTX 285 H2O+, BFG Geforce GTX 295 H2OC



.....wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Dent GTZ teste ich gerade auf dem Nehalem-System. DenPumpenkühler hatte ich auch mal auf der Liste. Werde ich mir wohl in absehbarer Zeit mal zulegen. Gerade für die angesprochenen Mini-Systeme könne die Kombination echt was taugen.


Wird es da mal einen Testbericht in der PCGH-X geben?


----------



## tolga9009 (16. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ich habe mir den ganze Thread nicht angetan. Wenn es schon behandelt sein sollte, tut's mir Leid.



> also da des video ist mehr wie ne werbesendung als nen test ... ich hör nie das er iwas zu bemängeln hat ... halt so wie nen verkäufer


Ich habe ihm diesbezüglich eine E-Mail geschrieben. Er hat drauf geantwortet, dass seine Zuschauer sich nur für "Top-Produkte" interessieren und er deshalb nur gute Produkte reviewed. Dass er ruhig auch mal schlechte Sachen sagen darf habe ich ihm auch erzählt, und tatsächlich hat er sich dran gehalten. In seinem neuesten Review bemängelt er z.B. den hohen Preis (siehe YouTube - #1086 - Lian Li PC-X1000 Case Video Review). Immerhin ein Anfang.

Zum Kühler kann ich sagen, dass er in manchen Tests sehr gut, in anderen aber nicht so gut wie erwartet abschneidet. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Vermuten kann ich nur die falsche Montage des Radiators. Es sollte so montiert werden, dass der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen durchbläst und nicht ansaugt.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## p00nage (16. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Zum Kühler kann ich sagen, dass er in manchen Tests sehr gut, in anderen aber nicht so gut wie erwartet abschneidet. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Vermuten kann ich nur die falsche Montage des Radiators. Es sollte so montiert werden, dass der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen durchbläst und nicht ansaugt.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Tolga



hast dich bissl falsch ausgedrückt der radi soll die kalte luft von außen ins case blasen bzw ziehen => somit bekommt der radi kühlere luft aber heitzt dafür die gaznen anderen teile die im pc sitzen auf ... eig bläst jeder der ne wakü hat die warme luft aus dem case raus


----------



## tolga9009 (17. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



> hast dich bissl falsch ausgedrückt der radi soll die kalte luft von außen ins case blasen bzw ziehen => somit bekommt der radi kühlere luft aber heitzt dafür die gaznen anderen teile die im pc sitzen auf ... eig bläst jeder der ne wakü hat die warme luft aus dem case raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe irgendwie nicht verstanden, wo das Problem liegt. Damit der Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Case befördert, musst du lediglich den Lüfter vom Radiator abmontieren und auf der anderen Seite so wieder anbringen, dass er die Luft durch die Lamellen durchbläst. Anschließend schraubst du den Radiator an die hintere Gehäusewand. So bläst der Lüfter die Luft im Gehäuse durch die Lamellen des Radiators nach außen.
 Ob die Garantie erlischt, kann ich nicht sagen, sollte aber nicht. Es wird nämlich in dem offiziellen Corsair H50 FAQ Thread beschrieben, wie der Kühler am besten zu montieren ist.
Ganz nebenbei: die Luft durchzublasen ist viel effizienter als anzusaugen. Das habe ich mal irgendwo in einem Review gelesen.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## nyso (17. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Aber mit kalter Luft ist es noch effizienter als mit warmer Luft^^


----------



## Skaos (18. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei: die Luft durchzublasen ist viel effizienter als anzusaugen. Das habe ich mal irgendwo in einem Review gelesen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Tolga



Ob dem wirklich so is konnte irgendwie noch nich so richtig geklärt werden, da es viele genau anders herum erzählen, ich konnte bei mir aber zb keinen Temp.-Unterschied feststellen, ob die Lüfter blasend unterm oder saugend überm Radi sitzen..


----------



## tolga9009 (18. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



> Ob dem wirklich so is konnte irgendwie noch nich so richtig geklärt werden, da es viele genau anders herum erzählen, ich konnte bei mir aber zb keinen Temp.-Unterschied feststellen, ob die Lüfter blasend unterm oder saugend überm Radi sitzen..


Ich habe den Review wieder gefunden. Unter "Option 3" ist der Lüfter so eingestellt, dass er die Luft rausbläst. Dieser Punkt ist zugegebenen etwas ungenau, da es nirgens steht, ob der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst, oder direkt an der Gehäusewand die Luft "durchzieht". Hier ist der Review, man sieht ganz deutlich, die Temperaturunterschiede (ca. 9°C) zwischen Option 3 und Option 1, 2, 4.
Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase

Viele Grüße,
Tolga

@Skaos: Ist dein Lüfter am Gehäusedeckel angebracht? Falls ja, wäre dir das zuviel Aufwand, das auch mal an der Gehäuserückwand zu testen?


----------



## Skaos (19. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Ja der Radi bei dem ichs  getestet hab is unterm Deckel unter gebracht (die Lüfter drüber, vorher waren die Lüfter unterm Radi), bei meinem Single an der Rückwand is mir das ehrlich gesagt etwas viel Aufwand, da zw. ihm und dem Graka Kühler ein ca. 4cm langes Stück Schlauch hängt, also sehr knapp bemessen und nur dafür den ganzen Kreislauf ablassen, nee Sorry, aber da isser zu faul zu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Review wieder gefunden. Unter "Option 3" ist der Lüfter so eingestellt, dass er die Luft rausbläst. Dieser Punkt ist zugegebenen etwas ungenau, da es nirgens steht, ob der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen bläst, oder direkt an der Gehäusewand die Luft "durchzieht". Hier ist der Review, man sieht ganz deutlich, die Temperaturunterschiede (ca. 9°C) zwischen Option 3 und Option 1, 2, 4.
> Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Tolga



Uh. Das ist übel. Muss ja ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Testdetails meist nicht mehr lesen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass alle Kühler gleich behandelt werden. Aber hier muss man wohl beim Ergebniss aufpassen - statt ~gleich auf mit (billigeren, leiseren) High-End-Luftkühlern, ist das Ding auf einmal satte 10K schlechter?


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2009)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Das Ding ist kaum besser als ne Lukü, + es hat dafür ne nervige Montage, ich seh keinen Grund diesen Kühler dem Megahalem oder dem IFX 14 vorzuziehen, da er auch noch teuerer ist.
Die sollten das ganze mit nem Heatkiller und nem Dual Radiator für den Preis machen, das wäre ein gutes Angebot!


----------



## sinthor4s (27. März 2010)

*AW: CPU Wasserkühlung komplett für unter 70 EUR?*

Pro! ABER: Man sollte sehr genau wissen wofür man es verwenden will!

Wenn man eine Lösung sucht um seine CPU auch unter engen (HTPC)
Bedingungen zu kühlen ist das doch eine famose Sache!
Allerdings sollte man sich für einen "normalen" PC auch lieber
einen normalen Luftkühler holen (oder eine richtige WaKü).


----------

